# Trucks using 2m grass strip to the front of my properly for turning.



## justasking2 (25 Feb 2013)

I live in a rural area so i have a good 2m from my front fence to the road. (As normally seen in the country). The grass out side my fence is upkept by us. 

Across the road from my entrance is an entrance to a factory, which has large lorries going in and out of a few time a week. 

A good few of these are reversing in and therefore taking a chunk out of the grass each time. This is getting worse as time goes on and making a right mess. 

Do I have the right to put rocks in the area to stop them driving over the grass? 

Also I am sure that when planning permission was granted there was to be a turning circle with in the factory grounds for lorries to turn round to go in and out. 

Should I report this to the council or to the company the lorries belong too? 

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## Vanilla (25 Feb 2013)

You may own out to the centre of the road, this is often the case in rural areas. The only way to be sure is to check your title map.


----------



## lowCO2design (25 Feb 2013)

goggle: 'building control enforcement' unauthorised development


----------



## ajapale (26 Feb 2013)

You should report the matter to the roads authority with responsibility for the roadway in question. Ask to talk to the Roads Area Engineer and see will they meet with you on site to explain the problem. Take photographs of the damage to the grass verge and if possible of the trucks making the maneuver, but do so in a safe manner.


----------



## shoestring (26 Feb 2013)

You own to the centre of the road, but could be liable for damage to 3rd party vehicles if you put rocks on the grass verge and they hit them. I would try to speak to the owner of the factory.


----------

